# * Green Pitch - Standard Service *



## FreeKick (Mar 10, 2022)

WEBSITE:
*GREEN PITCH SPORTS* ,
with full details on the "Green Pitch Standard" service.

-------------------------

Our service started in November 2019.
Our actual form of proofing started from November 1, 2020, and our results/records are shown based just on these data.
All plays (picks, tips) were posted since that date in another sports forum in a single thread (our main thread), always at the start of matches (with extremely rare exception of more than 10 minutes delay).

All our plays/picks are on soccer matches, with just a single match in focus every day.
Lines and odds are conform "Pinnacle Sports" at the time of releasing the plays.
1 Unit = always 1% of the starting betting bankroll.
-------------------------

Today's featured match starts at 21:00 CET / 3:00 PM ET, and it will be posted at that time *in our main thread*.
In this forum we will not post daily, as in our main thread for proofing, but just every once in a while with important info, like the up to date record/stats.


----------



## FreeKick (Mar 10, 2022)

*OVERALL STATS of our service since November 1, 2020*
(Since we started proofing everything in this thread.
*We challenge anyone to check all these results/data!*)

The numbers don't lie:
*SW Progr = **Won 285 - Lost 202 / Won 192.646 Units
AH Progr * = **Won 274 - Lost 198 - Pushed 15 (251.5-182.5-15) / Won 156.703 Units*

487 plays over 16.3 months, having just a single play per day!
*******************

1 Unit = always 1% of the starting betting bankroll.

* Every subscriber on a 1 month paid membership is *guaranteed* to get our plays until have not made *at least a 10% gain on their starting bankroll on the "AH Progr"* money management strategy (at least 4.6% gain on a 2 weeks paid membership).

*1 month membership = just $55
2 weeks membership = just $35*

Applying a simple little twist to our existing money managements, placing 1 or 2 bets daily based on the same "featured match" _you would be up *253.03%* pure profit on your betting bankroll between November 1, 2020 - March 9, 2022_.

For example, a staring bankroll of $2,000 would be equal with $7,060.60, if you had not made any withdraws in all this time period.
(Details to subscribers. It is not about increasing your "Unit" size when your bankroll has grown a certain %. )
------------------
-->* MEMBERSHIP* <--


----------



## FreeKick (Mar 25, 2022)

*OVERALL STATS of our service since November 1, 2020*
(Since we started proofing everything we do in this thread.)
*We challenge anyone to check all these results/data!*

The numbers don't lie:
*SW Progr = **Won 294 - Lost 208 / Won 200.097 Units
AH Progr * = **Won 281 - Lost 203 - Pushed 18 (258-186.5-18) / Won 162.144 Units*

502 plays over 16.8 months, having just a single play per day!
*******************

1 Unit = always 1% of the starting betting bankroll.
(In our case the starting bankroll is considered the one we had before Nov 1, 2020.)

* Every subscriber on a 1 month paid membership is *guaranteed* to get our plays until have not made *at least a 10% gain on their starting bankroll on the "AH Progr"* money management strategy (at least 4.6% gain on a 2 weeks paid membership).

*1 month membership = just $55
2 weeks membership = just $35*

Applying a simple little twist to our existing money managements, placing 1 or 2 bets daily based on the same "featured match" _you would be up *262.19%* pure profit on your betting bankroll between November 1, 2020 - March 24, 2022_.

For example, a staring bankroll of $2,000 would be equal with $7,243.80, if you had not made any withdraws in all this time period.
(Details to subscribers. It is not about increasing your "Unit" size when your bankroll has grown a certain %. )
------------------
-->* MEMBERSHIP* <--


----------



## FreeKick (Mar 25, 2022)

*Our website* is completed with the up to date detailed results/records (ending with February).

These data are visible in a "10 days to 10 (11) days" format and "calendar month to calendar month" format.
There are graphs of records for every calendar month since we started proofing our service, and graphs also in "3 months", "6 months", "9 months" , "1 year" and 15 months (1 year 3 months) format.

For the best view of the graphs use a desktop or a laptop computer.

--> *SEE EVERYTHING HERE* <--

So far almost 17 months of data.
Everything - plays/day to day results and record - was also posted in this thread as a proofing to our work!

***************************

*The math does not lie!
If you have any kind of doubt about our service, we challenge you to take your time and analyze any/all data available through that webpage, and everything posted/proofed through this thread in this forum.*


----------



## FreeKick (Apr 2, 2022)

*Our website* was completed with the up to date detailed results/records (ending with March 31).

These data are visible in a "10 days to 10 (11) days" format and "calendar month to calendar month" format.
There are graphs of records for every calendar month since we started proofing our service in this thread, and graphs also in "3 months", "6 months", "9 months" , "1 year" and 15 months (1 year 3 months) format.

For the best view of the graphs use a desktop or a laptop computer.

--> *SEE EVERYTHING HERE* <--

So far 17 months of data.
Everything - plays/day to day results and record - was also posted in this thread as a proofing to our work!

***************************

*The math does not lie!
If you have any kind of doubt about our service, we challenge you to take your time and analyze any/all data available through that webpage, and everything posted/proofed through **this thread in this forum**.*


----------



## FreeKick (Apr 2, 2022)

*RESULTS/RECORD report of our service*
* Since November 1, 2020, when started proofing everything we do in this thread; ending with April 1, 2022. *
*We challenge anyone to check all these results/data!*

The numbers don't lie:
*SW Progr = **Won 300 - Lost 210 / Won 205.024 Units*
*AH Progr * = Won 287 - Lost 205 - Pushed 18 (264-188.5-18) / Won 166.389 Units*

510 plays over 17 months, having just a single play per day!
*******************

1 Unit = always 1% of the starting betting bankroll.
(In our case the starting bankroll is considered the one we had before Nov 1, 2020.)

* Every subscriber on a 1 month paid membership is *guaranteed* to get our plays until have not made *at least a 10% gain on their starting bankroll on the "AH Progr"* money management strategy (at least 4.6% gain on a 2 weeks paid membership).

*1 month membership (30 days) = just $55
2 weeks membership (14 days) = just $35*

Applying a simple little twist to our existing money managements, placing 1 or 2 bets daily based on the same "featured match" _*you would be up 268.9% net profit on your betting bankroll between November 1, 2020 - April 1, 2022*_.

For example, a starting bankroll of $2,000 would be equal now with $7,378, if you had not made any withdraws through all this time period.
(Details to subscribers. It is not about increasing your "Unit" size when your bankroll has grown a certain %. )
------------------
-->* MEMBERSHIP* <--


----------



## FreeKick (Apr 18, 2022)

*RESULTS/RECORD update for our service*
* Starting with November 1, 2020, when started proofing everything we do in this thread.
* Ending with April 17, 2022.
*We challenge anyone to check and analyze all these results/data!*

The numbers don't lie:
*SW Progr = **Won 310 - Lost 216 / Won 211.89 Units
AH Progr * = **Won 296 - Lost 210 - Pushed 20 (271.5-193.5-20) / Won 171.434 Units*

526 plays over approx. 17.5 months, having just a single play per day!
*******************

1 Unit = always 1% of the starting betting bankroll.
(In our case the starting bankroll is considered the one we had before Nov 1, 2020.)

* Every subscriber on a 1 month paid membership is *guaranteed* to get our plays until have not made *at least a 10% gain on their starting bankroll on the "AH Progr"* money management strategy (at least 4.6% gain on a 2 weeks paid membership).

*1 month membership (30 days) = just $55
2 weeks membership (14 days) = just $35*

Applying a simple little twist to our existing money managements, placing 1 or 2 bets daily based on the same "featured match" _*you would be up 277.38% net profit on your betting bankroll between November 1, 2020 - April 17, 2022*_.

For example, a starting bankroll of $2,000 would be equal now with $7,547.60 if you had not made any withdraws through all this time period.
(Details to subscribers. It is not about increasing your "Unit" size when your bankroll has grown a certain %. )
------------------
-->* MEMBERSHIP* <--


----------



## FreeKick (Apr 19, 2022)

Example with yesterday (Monday, April 18) how a daily service email is sent to our subscribers
(Copying exactly the full body of the email, respecting the bold and regular letter style):

Featured match:
*Queens Park Rangers - Derby County*
England, Championship
16:00 CET / 10:00 AM ET

SW Level: Queens Park Rangers -0.5 +135
SW Progr: *Queens Park Rangers -0.5 +135 / Risk: 0.8 Units*

AH Level: Queens Park Rangers 0 -147
AH Progr: *Queens Park Rangers 0 -147 / Risk: 1.2 Units

---------------------*

And the result was:

Queens Park Rangers - Derby County = 1:0

SW Level = Won 5.4 Units
SW Progr = Won 1.08 Units

AH Level = Won 2.721 Units
AH Progr = Won 0.816 Units


----------



## FreeKick (May 12, 2022)

*RESULTS/RECORD update for our service*

* Starting with November 1, 2020, when started proofing everything we do in this thread.
* Ending with May 11, 2022.
*We challenge anyone to check and analyze all these results/data!*

The numbers don't lie:
*SW Progr = **Won 325 - Lost 225 / Won 221.407 Units*
*AH Progr * = Won 309 - Lost 219 - Pushed 22 (284.5-202.5-22) / Won 178.076 Units*

550 plays over approx. 18.4 months, having just a single play per day!
Everything proofed right here in this thread.
*******************

1 Unit = always 1% of the starting betting bankroll.
(In our case the starting bankroll is considered the one we had before Nov 1, 2020.)

* Every subscriber on a 1 month paid membership is *guaranteed* to get our plays until have not made *at least a 10% gain on their starting bankroll on the "AH Progr"* money management strategy (at least 4.6% gain on a 2 weeks paid membership).

*1 month membership (30 days) = just $55*
*2 weeks membership (14 days) = just $35*

Applying a simple little twist to our existing money managements, placing 1 or 2 bets daily based on the same "featured match" _*you would be up 288.78% net profit on your betting bankroll between November 1, 2020 - May 11, 2022*_.

For example, a starting bankroll of $2,000 would be equal now with $7,775.60 if you had not made any withdraws through all this time period.
(Details to subscribers. It is not about increasing your "Unit" size when your bankroll has grown a certain %. )
------------------
--> *MEMBERSHIP* <--


----------



## FreeKick (May 27, 2022)

*RESULTS/RECORD update for our service*

* Starting with November 1, 2020, when started proofing everything we do in this thread.
* Ending with May 26, 2022.
*We challenge anyone to check and analyze all these results/data!*

The numbers don't lie:
*SW Progr = **Won 333 - Lost 232 / Won 227.391 Units*
*AH Progr * = Won 316 - Lost 226 - Pushed 23 (291-209-23) / Won 182.158 Units*

565 plays over approx. 18.8 months, having just a single play per day!
Everything proofed here in this thread.
*******************

1 Unit = always 1% of the starting betting bankroll.
(In our case the starting bankroll is considered the one we had before Nov 1, 2020.)

* Every subscriber on a 1 month paid membership is *guaranteed* to get our plays until have not made *at least a 10% gain on their starting bankroll on the "AH Progr"* money management strategy (at least 4.6% gain on a 2 weeks paid membership).

*1 month membership (30 days) = just $55
2 weeks membership (14 days) = just $35*

Applying a simple little twist to our existing money managements, placing 1 or 2 bets daily based on the same "featured match" _*you would be up 295.85% net profit on your betting bankroll between November 1, 2020 - May 26, 2022*_.

For example, a starting bankroll of $2,000 would be equal now with $7,917 if you had not made any withdraws through all this time period.

(Details to subscribers.
It is not about increasing your "Unit" size when your bankroll has grown a certain %.
In other words, it is not recalculating the value of "1 Unit", when in our example we have reached the bankroll value of $3,000, and again recalculating when we have reached the bankroll value of $4,000, etc. Applying such money management strategy the net gains would be a lot higher!)
------------------
--> *MEMBERSHIP* <--


----------



## FreeKick (May 27, 2022)

Yesterday's play was (below is exacltly how it was sent to our subscribers at 8:55 CET / 2:55 AM ET):


Featured match:
*NK Tabor Sezana - NK Triglav Kranj*
Slovenia, Prva Liga
17:30 CET / 11:30 AM ET

SW Level: NK Tabor Sezana -0.5 +129
SW Progr: *NK Tabor Sezana -0.5 +129 / Risk: 1.4 Units*

AH Level: NK Tabor Sezana -0.25 -104
AH Progr: *NK Tabor Sezana -0.25 -104 / Risk: 1.5 Units*


And the result was:

*NK Tabor Sezana - NK Triglav Kranj = 3:1*

SW Level = Won 5.16 Units
SW Progr = Won 1.806 Units

AH Level = Won 3.846 Units
AH Progr = Won 1.442 Units

Remember that the SW Level and the AH Level money managements have no practical importance for our service, these are run / shown only for theoretical demo purpose.


----------



## OVERCITY (May 27, 2022)

FreeKick said:


> WEBSITE:
> *GREEN PITCH SPORTS* ,
> with full details on the "Green Pitch Standard" service.
> 
> ...


"At the start of the match"
"on Pinnacle odds"

Don't want to burst your bubble but it's impossible to get value this way. It is well known there is no value on Pinnacle closing odds.


----------



## FreeKick (May 28, 2022)

OVERCITY said:


> "At the start of the match"
> "on Pinnacle odds"
> 
> Don't want to burst your bubble but it's impossible to get value this way. It is well known there is no value on Pinnacle closing odds.



You have misunderstood, or just not reading carefully.
Nobody is talking about Pinnacle closing odds.

"Lines and odds are conform "Pinnacle Sports" at the time of releasing the plays."
(See also here on our website everything explained.)

Time of releasing the plays and sending them through email to our subscribers is many hours before posting the plays at the start of matches for proofing. Everything posted is always unchanged compared with what was sent to subscribers.

Besides that, if a service would be using closing odds, no matter of which bookie, would imply sending their daily play(s) right at the start of the matches. That would be a nonsense! Nobody would ever subscribe even with sensational results over many years, because how could subscribers bet such plays?


----------



## tommmm (May 28, 2022)

FreeKick said:


> WEBSITE:
> *GREEN PITCH SPORTS* ,
> with full details on the "Green Pitch Standard" service.
> 
> ...


I wonder about your performance. Can you prove positive results?


----------



## FreeKick (May 28, 2022)

tommmm said:


> I wonder about your performance. Can you prove positive results?



Like it is posted many times in this thread too, everything is proofed here.

You will see that it is impossible to find a service that has proofed everything they do in a more solid, impossible to cheat, without a doubt way.
Take your time, take a pen and paper, and check everything posted, look at the times posted (compare with the official match starts), check all the calculations made (to see the record is correctly calculated), etc., whatever. If you can detect any mistake, please inform us .

Use for reference the oddsportal.com website.
Don't forget that all odds are posted valid at Pinnacle the time of releasing our picks/plays. By the time of match starts, usually many hours later, sometimes odds can swing in our favor (there is a lot more juice at that time / odds have dropped a lot) or against us (there is lot less juice / odds have gone up) pretty much. Of course these variations tend to balance over a longer period of time.

We had free trial for 2-4 weeks for new customers, until this January, for a full 14 months, when we stopped it. There is no more sense to trial, when one can see everything we do and how we do in our proofing thread (the email send to our subscribers looks exactly what we post at the start of the matches).


----------



## OVERCITY (May 29, 2022)

FreeKick said:


> You have misunderstood, or just not reading carefully.
> Nobody is talking about Pinnacle closing odds.
> 
> "Lines and odds are conform "Pinnacle Sports" at the time of releasing the plays."
> ...



That's what you wrote previously:

_Our actual form of proofing started from November 1, 2020, and our results/records are shown based just on these data.
All plays (picks, tips) were posted since that date in another sports forum in a single thread (our main thread), always at the start of matches (with extremely rare exception of more than 10 minutes delay)._

How convenient  Anyone can do that. Post a pick at the start of the match, using Pinnacle odds, to see which odds dropped on Pinnacle and posting odds from several hours ago. It is very easy to do.
Of course the long term will show profits by doing this. Easy to see why you posted them at the start of the match and not earlier.


----------



## FreeKick (May 29, 2022)

OVERCITY said:


> That's what you wrote previously:
> 
> _Our actual form of proofing started from November 1, 2020, and our results/records are shown based just on these data.
> All plays (picks, tips) were posted since that date in another sports forum in a single thread (our main thread), always at the start of matches (with extremely rare exception of more than 10 minutes delay)._
> ...



Really? So you are accusing us being cheaters, scammers, right?
Sorry, but you have no idea what you are talking about. Many many times the odds are higher at match starts on our picked sides than what we have taken when we released our plays. Probably you are lazy to see this, otherwise checking our plays and odds conform sites like Oddsportal, you could easily see this.

I have no more things to say to you than:
Feel free to subscribe to one of the hundreds of great services, which are a lot better than us in the long term, and which post somewhere (where can not be modified later) all their plays hours before game starts.
Good luck!

PS: Don't tell me why we aren't proofing with some of the so called paid sports-service "proofing services".
The overwhelming majority of those are scammers, are working with the services hand-in-hand to cheat, modify records, to sell more memberships.


----------



## OVERCITY (May 30, 2022)

FreeKick said:


> Really? So you are accusing us being cheaters, scammers, right?


Yes of course. Anybody can do what you are doing, post plays on a topic several hours after you supposedly send the picks in private. Sometimes on lower odds than Pinnacle closing odds but most of the time higher. Easy to show profit this way. 

Your topic doesn't prove anything.


----------



## nevergiveup (May 30, 2022)

If you claim to be a winner and want to proof your bets, just go with the Smart Betting Club, their job is to certify tipster results. https://smartbettingclub.com/ 

I subscribed to them a long time ago (in 2014) and still have PDF files of their reviews. They are very professional.

Just had a quick look at your tips, I doubt you are long term winner, and on the first page you write 325 tips, ROI 120%. 

It's impossible to get a 120% ROI on 325 tips, the best tipsters can get 10% at the very best.


----------



## FreeKick (May 30, 2022)

OVERCITY said:


> Yes of course. Anybody can do what you are doing, post plays on a topic several hours after you supposedly send the picks in private. Sometimes on lower odds than Pinnacle closing odds but most of the time higher. Easy to show profit this way.
> 
> Your topic doesn't prove anything.



Dude, we don't have to prove you anything, and to other people like you.

You spew out too much nonsense.
If we had done what you say, how do you think we would have subscribers? People would not post in all forums where we have threads stating that we are scammers? And they could prove that with emails we send them vs what we post.


----------



## FreeKick (May 30, 2022)

nevergiveup said:


> If you claim to be a winner and want to proof your bets, just go with the Smart Betting Club, their job is to certify tipster results. https://smartbettingclub.com/
> 
> I subscribed to them a long time ago (in 2014) and still have PDF files of their reviews. They are very professional.
> 
> ...



We have calculated ROI only before what can be checked now (is proofed), that is before November 1, 2020.
And yes, that ROI was correct. Keep in mind that we risk different number of "Units" on our plays, so it's NOT flat betting..
I agree with you, with flat betting those ROI numbers are impossible.

All our data, results, and record posted every once in a while here goes from November 1, 2020 - prezent. And we do not care about ROI, only thing we care about is the increase of the starting bankroll, without ever increasing the value of "1 Unit", which is the same value what it was on November 1, 2020 (1% of the starting bankroll at that date).

"Just had a quick look at your tips, I doubt you are long term winner" - Please take a longer look, and also on the graphs in our website, and detailed monthly records of plays, results. Those plays and results are exactly what are also posted in our proofing thread at the RX.


----------



## FreeKick (Jun 4, 2022)

*RESULTS/RECORD update for our service*

* Starting with November 1, 2020, when started proofing everything we do in this thread.
* Ending with June 3, 2022.
*We challenge anyone to check and analyze all these results/data!*

The numbers don't lie:
*SW Progr = **Won 338 - Lost 235 / Won 230.949 Units
AH Progr * = **Won 321 - Lost 229 - Pushed 23 (296-212-23) / Won 185.574 Units*

573 plays through over 19 months, having just a single play per day!
Everything proofed  in this thread.
*******************

1 Unit = always 1% of the starting betting bankroll.
(In our case the starting bankroll is considered the one we had before Nov 1, 2020.)

* Every subscriber on a 1 month paid membership is *guaranteed* to get our plays until have not made *at least a 10% gain on their starting bankroll on the "AH Progr"* money management strategy (at least 4.6% gain on a 2 weeks paid membership).

*1 month membership (30 days) = just $55
2 weeks membership (14 days) = just $35*

Applying a simple little twist to our existing money managements, placing 1 or 2 bets daily based on the same "featured match" _*you would be up 301.05% net profit on your betting bankroll between November 1, 2020 - June 3, 2022*_.

For example, a starting bankroll of $2,000 would be equal now with $8,021 if you had not made any withdraws through all this time period.

(Details to subscribers.
It is not about increasing your "Unit" size when your bankroll has grown a certain %.
In other words, it is not recalculating the value of "1 Unit", when in our example we have reached the bankroll value of $3,000, and again recalculating when we have reached the bankroll value of $4,000, etc. Applying such money management strategy the net gains would be a lot higher!)
------------------
--> *MEMBERSHIP* <--


----------



## FreeKick (Jun 4, 2022)

*Our website* was completed with the up to date detailed results/records (ending with May 31.

These data are visible in a "10 days to 10 (11) days" format and "calendar month to calendar month" format.
There are graphs of records for every calendar month since we started proofing our service in this thread, and graphs also in "3 months", "6 months", "9 months" , "1 year" , 15 months (1 year 3 months) and 18 months (1 year 6 months) format.

For the best view of the graphs use a desktop or a laptop computer.

--> *SEE EVERYTHING HERE* <--

So far 19 months of data.
Everything - plays/day to day results and record - was also posted in this thread as a proofing to our work!

***************************

*The math does not lie!*
*If you have any kind of doubt about our service, we challenge you to take your time and analyze any/all data available through that webpage, and everything posted/proofed through this thread in this forum.*


----------



## FreeKick (Jun 22, 2022)

*RESULTS/RECORD update for our service*

* Starting with November 1, 2020, when started proofing everything we do in this thread.
* Ending with June 21, 2022.
*We challenge anyone to check and analyze all these results/data!*

The numbers don't lie:
*SW Progr = **Won 348 - Lost 243 / Won 236.771 Units*
*AH Progr * = Won 331 - Lost 237- Pushed 23 (305.5-219-23) / Won 192.206 Units*

591 plays through 19.7 months, having just a single play per day!
Everything is proofed in this thread.
*******************

1 Unit = always 1% of the starting betting bankroll.
(In our case the starting bankroll is considered the one we had before Nov 1, 2020.)

* Every subscriber on a 1 month paid membership is *guaranteed* to get our plays until have not made *at least a 10% gain on their starting bankroll on the "AH Progr"* money management strategy (at least 4.6% gain on a 2 weeks paid membership).

*1 month membership (30 days) = just $55
2 weeks membership (14 days) = just $35*

Applying a simple little twist to our existing money managements, placing 1 or 2 bets daily based on the same "featured match" _*you would be up 310.6% net profit on your betting bankroll between November 1, 2020 - June 21, 2022*_.

For example, a starting bankroll of $2,000 would be equal now with $8,212 if you had not made any withdraws through all this time period *.

(* Details to subscribers.
It is not about increasing your "Unit" size when your bankroll has grown a certain %.
In other words, it is not recalculating the value of "1 Unit", when in our example we have reached the bankroll value of $3,000, and again recalculating when we have reached the bankroll value of $4,000, etc. Applying such money management strategy the net gains would be a lot higher!)
------------------
--> *MEMBERSHIP* <--


----------



## dagambler (Jun 23, 2022)

hello. i am trying to browse your website, but it seems that connection isnot secure. moreover i can't find contact information. i can't find out how to use services etc. is there an email to contact for subscription?


----------

